# Brican's Maple Bacon



## dingo007 (Mar 18, 2014)

This the best Bacon I've made so far. The flavor is deep and lasting. It is a bit of mission to make...but worth it.

Started off with a fresh belly..,...

Dry Rub Cured it for 14 days

Rinsed and Vac Packed in Maple Syrup for 10 days

No Rinse...then 3 x 4hr Cold smoke sessions

7days in curing cabinet to dry age.

Ended up like this....













IMG_0092_zps8df2e6b2.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 18, 2014


















IMG_0093_zps9ec9ac7b.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 18, 2014


----------



## dandl93 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dingo007

Nice mission acommpolished.

Dan


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

Great looking bacon man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What wood did you smoke with?


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 18, 2014)

Labor intesive, but sounds good! How strong is the maple flavor in the finished product? That's something many of us have struggled with.


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2014)

We will have to start calling you the Baconator! Excellent looking bacon!

Disco


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.

In terms of the maple flavor...that is also something I've struggled with in previous bacons, and why i was interested in this method. The maple is definitely more prominent this way. Brican's original recipe calls for maple sugar, which i have a hard time getting locally. I think the two key factors are the separate cure and maple soak, and then not rinsing the bacon before you smoke it. That's my guess anyway.

Dingo Dog


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2014)

Did you let the bacon dry before smoking?


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Did you let the bacon dry before smoking?


Yes, but only for maybe an hour. I figured as it was getting 3 x 4hr cold smoke session it would be plenty dry. (especially round here...avg RH is around 25%)


> Smoking B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Smoked the bacon over hickory.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> Thanks. Smoked the bacon over hickory.









   That has to be some great bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Well played...


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 19, 2014)

Maple sugar definitely isn't cheap, but I've managed to locate some on ebay, straight from a producer. The shipping price comes down when you buy in bulk.
So in the original recipe, is it used in the dry brine, or vacuum sealed later?


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 19, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Maple sugar definitely isn't cheap, but I've managed to locate some on ebay, straight from a producer. The shipping price comes down when you buy in bulk.
> So in the original recipe, is it used in the dry brine, or vacuum sealed later?


Thanks for the info. Below is a quote by Brican, from another thread on Maple Bacon, describing his method;


> When I make maple bacon I do a dry cure which always results in a good end product, it can tend to be a time consuming but defiantly not messy. Never used maple syrup as this way too messy in my line of business, if there is any chance that you can get hold of some maple sugar this is the way to go
> 
> A quick run down to what I do; Bellies are boneless with the rind on. I rub all sides of the bellies with a AP salt and start stacking them in a tub that has a rack in the bottom so that the bellies will not sit in the juice/liquid that comes from the bellies while curing. Next I give the bellie that I have placed in the tub (rind down) a dusting of a spice combination that I have for this job on top of this I will give a light dusting of the maple sugar.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

Dingo007 said:


> This the best Bacon I've made so far. The flavor is deep and lasting. It is a bit of mission to make...but worth it.
> 
> Started off with a fresh belly..,...
> 
> ...


POINTS


----------

